# Tarzan Meets Jane



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

When Jane initially met Tarzan in the jungle, she was attracted to him, and during her questions about his life, she asked him how He had sex.

"Tarzan not know sex," he replied.

Jane explained to him what sex was.

Tarzan said "Tarzan use knot hole in trunk of tree."

Horrified, Jane said, "Tarzan you have it all wrong, but I will Show you how to do it properly."

She took off her clothing and lay down on the ground.

"Here," she said, pointing to her privates, "you must put it in here."

Tarzan removed his loin cloth, showing Jane his considerable Manhood, stepped closer to her and kicked her in the crotch!

Jane rolled around in agony for what seemed like an eternity.

Eventually she managed to grasp for air and screamed, "What did you do that for?"

Tarzan replied, "Check for squirrel."


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

been a while since i heard that one......love it


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Very :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Can't stop laughing :lol:


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

haha


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Haha love it! :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)

haha :lol:


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

check for squirrel - ahahah


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol


----------

